# Classic Smooth Extration?



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I've been using my classic for almost a year now, and very happy with it.

But how smooth should the extraction be? I've seen larger commercial machines slowly pour consistent espresso. My classic seems to splutter a little, does anyone know what this might be?

If I turn my machine on from cold and run water through the group, it's at a smooth consistent rate. However once the machine has come up to temperate the water through the group it doesn't quite flow the same.

My machine should be clean, I've descaled and back-flushed recently.

Is this normal, if not any ideas?

Cheers.

Ric


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Depends on what you mean by splutter? It should be fairly smooth, but commercials have rotary pumps which are smoother.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's a quick video of both.

Cold flow rate:

https://vine.co/v/h5hqWqQFguh

12 minute warmup rate:

https://vine.co/v/h5heOzb0bzQ

Hopefully that makes more sense.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It could be the puck breaking up and allowing the flow through at various rates!!!!

How fine is the grind? How hard do you tamp? How long does your coffee pour 25 secs? Does it splutter from the start ? What pressure is the OPV set to?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

That 12min warm up one does not look right. It is like that on mine only when refilling the boiler after steaming. I'm assuming that is not the case in this video? Spluttering tends to be the water being too hot rather than anything else but what is the OPV set to?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

I've done the OPV mod and got it almost perfectly to 10 bar down from 12. Though this was probably 4-5 months ago. I haven't tested recently.

I hadn't been steaming no, just turned the machine on from cold.


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't think it's down to grind since its doing it without any coffee in the PF. Water getting too hot maybe? Can I adjust this? The light still switches off so I think the thermostat should still be fine?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The cold pour looks OK but as forz said the 12 min warm u looks more like flushing after steaming (i had not seen vid when I responded before)so assume grind/tamp all OK.

Because the light is coming on does not indicate that the T/stat is working correctly. Try the warmed up pour into a styrene cup with a thermometer in it to check water temp,It looks like the water is over temperature

If it is the T/stat it is a simple job to replace it.


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Maybe this method might help me?






Running water through the steam wand first.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

That is just a technique for reducing initial pressure at the brew head to mimic pre-infusion. How old is your classic? Would defo be worth testing what temp the water is coming out at, looks too hot like when a HX is sat for too long and needs a purge.


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

I bought my classic brand new from Amazon about 9 months ago.

I'll give the cup test a go and see how I get on.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Seems to splutter a bit on mine (3-4 months old) as well but ends up consistent after a second or two.


----------

